# Toilet are bubbles?



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Not that this was an issue with the home owner, but was mentioned every morning that she wakes up there are air bubbles sitting in the bowl of her toilet.
It was in the powder room on the main floor of a 2 storey house (new home). I checked below in basement and it's vented properly. 
The stack vent isn't capped either, I checked. 

Just curious if anyone knows what it's from or has come across this too?

Thanks guys.

Are.. *Air.. f'n spelling err


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

her husband pee's in the middle of the night and doesn't wake her with a flush:laughing:
She can be sure with a simple taste test of the bowl contents:laughing:


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Tell her tiny creatures are living inside the drainage system. They are harmless however. :thumbup1:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

If she gets out her magnifying glass she will see they are obviously scrubbing bubbles.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

My bubbles!


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Is she talking about tiny little bubbles one the bowl itself? Like you would see on the inside of a glass of water that has been sitting on the table? The ones that form from slight aeration in water? 

Or is she talking about a head of foam?


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

hahahaha!! should have know better than to post this! 

aeration bubbles I guess, I'm already giving up on this mystery.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I got a call a while back for worms appearing in the toilet?????? I pulled toilet, camera'd line, bleached toilet inside and out, bleached water side through spud and a week later we get a call to come look and sure enough there was little white worms in this toilet only, in a 3 toilet bathroom. We recommended that they send all their employees to the vet for a checkup as someone clearly had a problem:laughing::laughing: The problem has magicly went away since then??


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

pigskin plumber said:


> Not that this was an issue with the home owner, but was mentioned every morning that she wakes up there are air bubbles sitting in the bowl of her toilet.
> It was in the powder room on the main floor of a 2 storey house (new home). I checked below in basement and it's vented properly.
> The stack vent isn't capped either, I checked.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the typical new hot water tank and repipe scenario:whistling2:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I. Hate. worms. 

and parasites.

creep me out.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

alberteh said:


> I. Hate. worms.
> 
> and parasites.
> 
> creep me out.


They will help you loose weight. Or gain. Depends on the parasite. Choose wisely.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

It's the sewer rats coming up at night to do some back strokes in the bowl.


----------



## JHITT (Feb 27, 2013)

Any bowl cleaners being used in the water tank? Can't think of what might be having a Venturi affect. Can't wait to hear about it when you find out.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

washer mechine on 2nd floor?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

piper1 said:


> washer mechine on 2nd floor?


I've seen that before after a hack tied in a washing machine branch to the first floor vent stack :yes:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I've seen that before after a hack tied in a washing machine branch to the first floor vent stack :yes:


i'm guessing something was changed to to drainage system also. the one i came across was the w/m was higher, but not by much, same level almost. hack also tied into the sink. suds in sink mostly, sometime toilet. this is got to better then the parasites. that creeps me out too!!


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

I have 2 condos in different complexes that have what seems to be laundry suds (no taste tester available) fill the toilet from the unit above .
I have cleaned & camed. the line, still happens intermittently.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

pipe doc said:


> I have 2 condos in different complexes that have what seems to be laundry suds (no taste tester available) fill the toilet from the unit above .
> I have cleaned & camed. the line, still happens intermittently.


We had a similar problem. When the condo owner on the second floor changed laundry detergents the problem disappeared and first floor condo owner was happy. If I remember correctly they were using a powder detergent.


----------

